# maternity leave letter



## clairebear

hey everyone just thought i would show u copy of my maternity leave letter to see what u all think xx (due date is different as my scans and matb1 say 15th but i was working towards 13th (LMP)and cant be bothered to change sig)



I am writing to let you know that I am pregnant and to notify you of when I want to start my maternity leave and begin receiving Statutory Maternity Pay. I am currently 23+ weeks pregnant and I am due on the 15th June 2008. Please find enclosed my MATB1 certificate signed by my midwife. I plan on starting my maternity leave on the 26th May 2008. I was also wondering if it was possible to add two weeks annual leave to the start of my intended maternity leave. If my application for annual leave is successful my last working day will be the 9th May 2008 and my annual leave will start on the 12th May 2008.
If my leave starts on my intended date, my maternity leave will finish on 24 May 2009 and I am therefore due back to work on the next working day after this. However, you are required to write to me to confirm the date I am due back. If I want to change the date I am coming back to work, I must give you at least eight weeks notice.
If I am unable to return, for example because I am sick, the normal rules for my job will apply. If I decide that I do not intend to return to work I must give at least the notice period required by my contract of employment.
I look forward to hearing back from you.
Yours faithfully


----------



## kelly2903

sounds good enough to me. i didnt even write but i only work for a night club with not alot of staff and im a manager so i am on good speaking terms with the owner.


----------



## clairebear

that was lucky mine are annoying xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

here's what i wrote...

Dear Catherine, (personnel)
*
Maternity Leave*

Please find enclosed my MATB1 Form. With regards to the above matter I can confirm that I am pregnant and my baby is due on 14th June 2008. Consequently, I wish for my Maternity Leave to start week commencing 19th May 2008. In addition to this, I have taken a weeks annual leave week commencing 12th May 2008. This makes my last working day 9th May 2008.

I intend to take my full Maternity Leave Allowance (ordinary Maternity Leave + Additional Maternity Leave). Should i wish to return to work sooner i will give you the required notice.

I would be grateful if you could confirm my return to work date and maternity entitlements. Many thanks for all your support at this time.

Yours sincerley,


----------



## clairebear

we are taking our maternity leave at the same time xx


----------



## x-amy-x

I noticed... lol

It's the best time to be off.. just in time for the lovely summer weather!!

xxx


----------



## clairebear

hopefully xx going to make the most of the time to myself providing baby doesnt come early xx


----------



## kerrysykes

Good letter, its annoying when companies are funny with you, I used to work for Mamas and Papas, and they were terrible to pregnant women, like you got a bad rash !!!. So glad I left and are now at home with my little girl.
Kerry


----------



## clairebear

i know i cant wait to go on maternity leave 
xx


----------



## x-amy-x

i worked it out that i only have 44 working days left. I have some holidays in over easter. It soon comes round. I'm so excited.

I bet you cant wait to meet your boy!

xx


----------



## clairebear

i really cant wait
do u know what ur having or are u keeping it a surprisexxx i think i have about 50 days.


----------



## x-amy-x

Nope, i had a shy baby. But i don't mind too much... i just want a girl  lol. No really, i don't mind too much im just excited to meet my little one.. i've bought plenty off things in neutral.

xxx


----------



## clairebear

well we only hve around 114 days till we meet them (hopefully)


----------

